
Instagram feed update draws backlash - beginningguava
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/instagram-update-swipe-feed-leads-backlash-then-another-change-n952361
======
saurik
A few weeks ago the Facebook app momentarily switched for me to a mode where
posts that had multiple photos felt more like Instagram: instead of showing
the photos in a grid layout they were shown in a left/right swiping carousel.
I really really hated it and was glad when they stopped that experiment.

